# Central Georgia Bear Size? (Twiggs County)



## ChasingThatTail (Nov 17, 2015)

I have a bear that has started to come to my feeder. How big is he? The feeder is a 200 pound Big Game Feeder standing five and a half feet tall.

I've never been interested in hunting bear (seems like too big of a hassle in Central Georgia).

I know baiting bears is illegal. I have read various posts saying I have to remove the feeder... Is this true?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## MFOSTER (Dec 14, 2015)

I would remove it,if you don't want it tore up.


----------



## 27metalman (Jan 17, 2016)

He's over 200 lbs for sure.  Nice looking head on him.  Like MFOSTER says above... better move it or it will be tore to pieces.  All feed has to be gone two weeks before season starts I think??? No signs of any feed at all.  If you harvest a bear, they are subject to ride back with you to the kill site to investigate.  Fines are pretty steep, they keep the bear, and you lose privileges as well so I've heard.  When my bears took my feeder down for me, I never put it back up again.


----------

